# Post Your Monster Malts



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Daisy's last vet visit she weighed 16-pounds!!! What a chubba-lubba









She's a big girl anyway, but needs to lose a couple of pounds. We've always walked twice a day, so now it's three times a day and longer walks.

I'd like to see some pics of SM's Monster Malts. Here's Daisy. Look how HUGE she is.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yay, somebody bigger than Sparkey. He loves bigger women







she looks really good


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> yay, somebody bigger than Sparkey. He loves bigger women
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much does Sparkey weigh? He looks so tiny. While walking down the stairs I saw Daisy laying on the cushion. I went







, then I said "Daisy!! You are one massive malt" 

I'm curious if Miss Daisy is the biggest Malt on board


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

She looks like a beautiful







plus size model to me. I'm glad my dogs cant post my weight .


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww Daisy is beautiful Debbie!







Skippy is my heaviet malt at 10 lbs. My Yorkie Teddy







is 16 lbs. He's big and beautiful.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> She looks like a beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately a "plus" size. Good Lord, she weighs as much as Joplin, Frankie and Billy combined









Look at her, she's even licking her chops, waiting for more food











> Awww Daisy is beautiful Debbie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen a pic of Teddy. Let's see a pic of Monster York


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's Teddy, I think he's gorgeous. He is as sweet as he looks. He's a mama's boy.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Massive malt here (taken just a few minutes ago):

[attachment=18174:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Here's Teddy, I think he's gorgeous. He is as sweet as he looks. He's a mama's boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! What a Doll Baby









How old is he? Daisy's in love











> Massive malt here (taken just a few minutes ago):
> 
> [attachment=18174:attachment][/B]


LOL ~ We'll have to start our own club







We'll call it the 3M Club. Massive Monster Malts


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Teddy will be 2 in June. I just love him to pieces Debbie. He's such a loving little guy, so I'm sure he would love Daisy! He likes women with a little meat on their bones.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> How much does Sparkey weigh? He looks so tiny. While walking down the stairs I saw Daisy laying on the cushion. I went
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparkey is 12 lbs







I was thinking the same about starting a chub club for our malts














we'll join
adding some pictures of the monster

Sparkey in a small size shirt, and a big carrier or what I thought it was big
[attachment=18178:attachment] [attachment=18179:attachment]

BUT, we go to the gym so who knows what the problem is

[attachment=18180:attachment]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

ROFL - you call that BIG ???? Here is Teddy my TRULY GIANT 20lb Lhasa Apso . My glorious BIG BOOFA . Sarah


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> What a chubba-lubba[/B]


We prefer the term Pretty Plus!









Since getting Molly, Wilson has put on 1 1/2 pounds! He is just over 9 lbs now! This weight gain has come because he thinks that if she doesn't finish her food it is fair game. I have started padding his food with carrots, and cut out the dog biscuits, he gets veggies only now. I have also tried to increase his exercise. But so far I haven't noticed his weight going down.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well Bogie is one of the little guys at something over 7 pounds, but I could join the "Big Mamas Club."


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm CRAZY about these photos!!! They are all SO cute. All the more to love, say I.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ROFL - you call that BIG ???? Here is Teddy my TRULY GIANT 20lb Lhasa Apso . My glorious BIG BOOFA . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, Teddy is now President of the "Chub Club". And Daisy is, once again, drooling











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317731
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































That "carrier" pic is making me laugh


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Teddy is honored to be considered President in the LAND OF THE GIANTS . BIG IS BEAUTIFUL . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! How could I forget about Henry!! He's 13-pounds


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww Debbie, how could you forget Henry? What a could guy he is! So it seems that Daisy is our only girl so far in our Chub Club? She is one lucky girl to be surrounded by such big beautiful boys.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Here's Teddy, I think he's gorgeous. He is as sweet as he looks. He's a mama's boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww I love that picture.. it's like he is checking to make sure someone is watching him while he does something cute. Or giving you the evil eye for disturbing his nap.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha I have a "I'm not fat, I'm FLUFFY" malt too, Jewels! Cowabunga, she weighs between 10-11 lbs!









[attachment=18186:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Haha I have a "I'm not fat, I'm FLUFFY" malt too, Jewels! Cowabunga, she weighs between 10-11 lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yipeeee!! Another girl. Daisy has some definate competition now


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Daisy's last vet visit she weighed 16-pounds!!! What a chubba-lubba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This post is cracking me up!!
















Hail Teddy, President of the Chub Club!! And is Daisy his First Lady?

By the way, Deb, I hijacked this picture for our project. I love it!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317726
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't it suck up too much space


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317813
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Stop it, you're killin' me.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Daisy says " I will go on a date with and of you big boys if you dont mind alittle girl with a bad hip "


















































[attachment=18189:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Daisy says " I will go on a date with and of you big boys if you dont mind alittle girl with a bad hip "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry's all over it!! He'll even take off his belly band


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Maybe queen size, but she's a gweat kisser.

Sammie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Maybe queen size, but she's a gweat kisser.
> 
> Sammie[/B]


Oh yes, Daisy can kiss. Check out her tongue


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww they are all so cute!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink was around 10 pounds last time he was at the vet.
He is very sturdy. Not necessarily fat...but solid.
I don't have another picture right now though.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm loving all the pictures, too cute! Maybe we could also have a lazy malt club, Bella would be down with that for sure.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG all the babies are so freakin adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's my Big Huggie Baby. Boo weighs 11 1/2 lbs. He's famous for his kisses. He wants to join the "Big & Beautiful Club".



[attachment=18203:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm loving all the pictures, too cute! Maybe we could also have a lazy malt club, Bella would be down with that for sure.[/B]


LOL ~ I call Daisy "Lazy Daisy". She and Bella could lop around together. We would have snoring in stereo







If the club gets big enough, we would have surround sound











> Here's my Big Huggie Baby. Boo weighs 11 1/2 lbs. He's famous for his kisses. He wants to join the "Big & Beautiful Club".
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=18203:attachment][/B]


Oh, look at Boo







He doesn't look a pound over 7!! Are you sure he fits the criteria for this, very exclusive, B & B Club. Or is he just sneeking in


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Haha, I LOVE all of the pics!! Each and every furbaby is absolutely gorgeous!! My Ralphie is 10 pounds...does he qualify?? This littel boy loves to eat...I have to watch him because Pacino is the picky eater at 7 pounds and he could care less if Ralphie eats his food too!! So I always have to make sure that I pick up what he doesn't eat!*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay! Count us in !!







My beautiful big boy Harley is 13 lbs









[attachment=18243:attachment]


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Awesome!!! My malt, Mickey is between 12 and 13 pounds.
My lhasa, Harley.....a WHOPPING 25 pounds!!!!!!!!








Harley may need to lose a pound or two lol, but Mickey is a good weight for his bone structure. 
Here's a collage of them in winter coats


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

so what is the minimum weight to join your club?

Billy is our "giant" at 7 pounds, can he join? he likes his girls big!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Daisy's last vet visit she weighed 16-pounds!!! What a chubba-lubba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your baby is SO adorable









I don't think Snowy is considered as a monster malt, but I think that he looks worse than a monster in this pic


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby got up to 12lbs and I almost flipped when I weighed him at that time







so on a diet he went, no more of daddy feeding him off his dinner plate and many treats just stopped and some walking put in for good measure and now he is back to 11.6lb. I have told hubby if I catch him slipping any more tasty morsels off his dinner plate I will ration his food too if he thinks he is getting too much that he has to share it with Scooby









Then of course hubby says "how can I refuse this precious boy when he looks at me like this at the dinner table"








[attachment=18269:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Chloe wants to join please?????*



*She weighs in at 12.5 lbs - she says that the stitches must be adding weight to her














*





*Hugs and gentle tail wags*





*Dede and a slowly recovering little sausage*




[attachment=18272:attachment]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> * So I always have to make sure that I pick up what he doesn't eat!*
> 
> *Marie & the boys*[/B]


I hear you....I've got to watch Archie too - he cleans up both dishes because Abbey dawdles and plays with her food! The boy topped out at 8 lbs on his last vet visit!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Daisy's last vet visit she weighed 16-pounds!!! What a chubba-lubba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Daisy is a light-weight Deb.











Rocky, 18 pounds







at his last vet visit... Chubby needs a bath before I dare post any pictures...





Seriously... he is overweight but not by as much as the number suggests... he's just a large boy.





> *Chloe wants to join please?????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nasty scar there but you know... it's so nice to see she is feeling better.













> OMG!!! How could I forget about Henry!! He's 13-pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So what is Henry "in for" and when does he get out on probation??













> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317729
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Not *EVEN* close!!


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> *Chloe wants to join please?????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Daisy's last vet visit she weighed 16-pounds!!! What a chubba-lubba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many of my clients request the stouter bigger Maltese as they want a dog that can run and romp and hike and they want them for their kids and outside buddies and all of these listed in this thread are so cute.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a picture of Tallulah. She is almost ten pounds! I thought she was the only "big boned" maltese around!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317726
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Not *EVEN* close!!
[/B][/QUOTE]














18-Pounds














Daisy does have some competition here!!

Henry will be parolled in 2012. He was, originally in for stealing treats (hence the weight issue) but now has 36 attempted escapes on his record


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Some news for the Chub-Club. Sparkey is getting bigger







had a vet visit yesterday ( Sunday ) and he gained 1/2 pound. he is now 12.5 lbs. This gym going is not helping


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Baxter and Wally both weigh 12 lbs, but as you can see, Wally on the right has 2 inch legs, while Baxter has 12 inch legs! Wally was 15 lbs and had to go on a BIG diet. He now gets lots of green beans with his meals. And they all get apples and broccoli for treats. Those crazy dogs don't even know they're getting vegetables.







That's my boys. Long & lean, and Squatty body!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Baxter and Wally both weigh 12 lbs, but as you can see, Wally on the right has 2 inch legs, while Baxter has 12 inch legs! Wally was 15 lbs and had to go on a BIG diet. He now gets lots of green beans with his meals. And they all get apples and broccoli for treats. Those crazy dogs don't even know they're getting vegetables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Baxter and Billy have the same legs









Here's Billy from awhile back



> Some news for the Chub-Club. Sparkey is getting bigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell Sparkey that "muscle" weighs more than "fat"









If he continues going to the gym, he may up weighing more than Rocky


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=319998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! Do you think Billy and Baxter are brothers????


----------

